# Tom Petty made the most disturbing music videos



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I remembered the "Alice" one from years ago...





But for some reason had never come across this one until today.





A YT poster said it best: _Tom Petty, I like your songs a lot. I really do, but sometimes, your imagination scares me. It's creepy. It really is.﻿_


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, they do get stuck in the mind, don't they. Especially the last dance with Mary Jane, Kim Bassinger as a corpse. Brrrrr.....
The link to that video seems broken (invalid parameter), Alice worked fine.
In the old days, before the blessings of YT, I had a videotape with Tom Petty clips, we used to watch it after some Mary Jane 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I do think MTV and music videos ruined popular music.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I second the second Tom Petty! A classic, both the song and the video. Kim Bassinger is a real doll for doing this.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Jos, link works fine for me. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yep, link is now working fine. 
Weird glitches of the digital domain.....Tom Petty should do a video on that.
Enjoyed seeing the clip again. Thnx.

Cheers,
Jos


----------

